# Welche Rute vom Kajak?



## xbxmxnn (6. August 2008)

Moin moin,

ich hätt mal eine Frage an Euch: ich habe ein 'klassisches, altmodisches' Kajak zum Drinsitzen, von dem ich auch angle, wie es sich ja nun mal anbietet. Allerdings finde ich selbst da alles an Rute, was länger als eine Eisangel ist, fast hinderlich, weil zu lang und sperrig. Ich benutze meistens meine kurzen Bootsruten, 1,80m lange Century Stealth, die Aktion ist top, egal, ob ein kleiner oder ein größerer Fisch zuppelt. Trotzdem: Die kurze Rute lässt sich gut händeln, aber eben nicht so gut werfen, eine längere Rute würde wohl andere Probleme nach sich ziehen - womit fischt Ihr? Und seid Ihr restlos zufrieden mit dem gerät, oder seht Ihr es eher als Kompromiss?
Viele Grüße,

der Abumann #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*

@ abuman

ich habe auch schon öfter vom sit in kajak geangelt und habe damals die Griffstücke meiner Ruten gekürzt.Das war meiner Meinung nach die effektivste lösung. |rolleyes
jetzt hab ich da keine Probleme mehr mit, weil ich vom sit on top kajak aus angele. 

peter


----------



## archi69 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*

Moin Abumann,

erst mal, ich habe "altmodisches, klassisches Kajak zum Drinsitzen" nicht gehört, ok?
Das ist ein hochmodernes *sit-in-Kayak*! Genauso eins, wie ich unterm A.... fahre.

Die Rutenfrage hat mich auch beschäftigt, z.Z. nutze ich eine Fox vertical 1,95 m. Funktioniert sehr gut, störend finde ich nur den Griff, also die Länge, das ist für mich das Kriterium. Okay, weiter werfen würde man mit längeren Ruten sicher, aber meistens schleppe ich und selten fängt Wurfweite Fische...z.B. Hechtattacke unter dem Boot!
Vielleicht wäre eine 2,70er Rute mit sehr kurzem Stummelgriff die ideale Kajakrute.

Gruß
archi


----------



## archi69 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*

@AFS-Beckmann...sag ich doch....


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*

@archi69: entschuldige, natürlich meinte ich ein hochmodernes, topaktuelles 'Sit-In-Kajak'! :g

Ich hatte schon überlegt, mir eine hochmoderne Baitcastingrute mit Revolvergriff (ich nehme an, die gibt es noch irgendwo, zumindest in Amiland) zu besorgen, hatte ich vor Jahren mal gesehen und sah lustig aus, aber kam für mich irgendwie nie in Frage.
Aber stimmt, auf die Wurfweite kommt es bei mir auch so gut wie nie an, da ich auch meistens schleppe, manchmal aber eben auch spinnen möchte. 
Wobei mir eh die meisten sagen, dass ich spinne, wenn ich mit dem Kajak zum Angeln gehe. |supergri

@AFS-Beckmann: Kann man vom Sit-on-Top-Kajak aus besser werfen? und rutscht man da nicht runter, wenn etwas grosses zieht?


----------



## goeddoek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*



Abumann schrieb:


> @AFS-Beckmann: Kann man vom Sit-on-Top-Kajak aus besser werfen? und rutscht man da nicht runter, wenn etwas grosses zieht?



Moin Abuman

Ich bin zwar nich Peter, antworte Dir aber auch gerne. Man wirft auf jeden Fall besser als vom Sit in Kajak, da dies ein relativ hohes Deck hat und man vom SOT auch sehr gut quer sitzend werfen kann #6

Ob etwas Großes einen runterzieht, kann Piet nicht beantworten, weil er nie in die Situation gekommen ist, was Großes zu fangen  :q:q:q:q

Im Ernst - ein Fisch wird eher das Boot, als Dich bewegen.


----------



## archi69 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*



> Wobei mir eh die meisten sagen, dass ich spinne, wenn ich mit dem Kajak zum Angeln gehe.



Hahahahaha...........ich muss auch immer an einem Badestrand wässern,, da laufen dann auch immer alle gleich mit einer Knipse herbei oder rufen hinter der Badetasche versteckt 112 an...

Und auf einem Sit-On-Top hat man bestimmt Kampfgurte zum anschnallen, aber das werde ich mir im Oktober mal live angucken....|wavey:

archi


----------



## archi69 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*



> Ob etwas Großes einee runterzieht, kann Piet nicht beantworten, weil er nie in die Situation gekommen ist, was Großes zu fangen



Autsch.......!!!!!!!!!!!! Das macht man nicht! #d


----------



## goeddoek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*



archi69 schrieb:


> Autsch.......!!!!!!!!!!!! Das macht man nicht! #d



Doch !

Wenn man sich kennt, weiß, dass der Andere ein sehr guter Angler ist und 'nen Smilie dahinter setzt.

Für alle anderen Fälle, gebe ich Dir recht :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*

Moin..|uhoh: der Dostfriese mal wieder...
Aber recht hat er ja mehr als ein Dorsch von etwas über 70 cm war noch nicht dran #c
Kann aber behaupten, dass es sich sehr sicher und komfortabel sitzt in so ´nem Ding. UNd wenn sich die kleineren wie Georg noch ein Kissen unter legen dann können die auch ganz passabel werfen 
Tatsächlich kann man selbst mit der Fliegenrute bequem werfen, und rutscht natürlich nicht ins Wasser.
Bezüglich der grossen Fische: unter der Tube mal extreme kayakfishing suchen und geniessen

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute vom Kajak?*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> UNd wenn sich die kleineren wie Georg noch ein Kissen unter legen dann können die auch ganz passabel werfen
> 
> Bezüglich der grossen Fische: unter der Tube mal extreme kayakfishing suchen und geniessen
> 
> Peter



Bin nicht klein :c :c 

Und - jepp, da gibt es einfach tolle Videos. Ideal für die Zeit, in der man nicht schippern kann #6


----------

